# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wat vind je van de anticontraceptie pil?

## anticontraceptie

Hoi!

Wat vind je van de anticontraceptie pil? Laat mij dan weten! Dit survey gaat over de pil en duurt slechts 5-10min om in te vullen. 100% anoniem! Als je de resultaten wil weten, zeg het maar! 

Alvast bedankt! 

www.thesistools.com/web/?id=306590

----------


## motorwybe

beste Leontien.
Wa's dat nou weer ?
Ik wil eerst graag weten wat een anticontractie pil eigenlijk is en pas daarna een mening vormen.

----------

